# Stanley H13B



## Jumbosailore (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi.
I have an Old Stanley 13B and I need new brushes. I understand they are no longer available but I wondered if someone who has one of these routers could take a picture of a brush and take some measurements so I can manufacture a couple of new brushes. Unless of course someone knows where I can find good replacements.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

do it yourself hardware cares universal brushes...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There's also a good chance that any tool repair shop that's been in business for many years will have them or a set that will fit.


----------



## Jumbosailore (Oct 29, 2017)

Could you please expand your answer I dont understand what you are saying. English is my second language only and this doesnt even make sense when I give it to Google translate

Regards
Paul


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Dans the meillure francaise Je peut toujours ecrit, je vous suggeste un autre forum qui est pres de vous. Cette forum est le populaire de nous membre Ici qui va par le nom Sante. "Member of the french site for woodworkers
www.lescopeaux.asso.fr"


----------



## Jumbosailore (Oct 29, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Dans the meillure francaise Je peut toujours ecrit, je vous suggeste un autre forum qui est pres de vous. Cette forum est le populaire de nous membre Ici qui va par le nom Sante. "Member of the french site for woodworkers
> www.lescopeaux.asso.fr"


Yes I have visited thee but I did not find anyone with the information that I need.
thank you
Paul


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Jumbosailor,

Ce que Chuck a suggéré est de voir un atelier qui répare des outils électrique depuis longtemps, ils auront possiblement les brosses que tu recherche.
Ils a aussi mentionné le groupe Français '' Les Copeaux '' 
Salutations de Montréal.
Daniel

Chuck and all other members,
If you need something translated English/French or vice versa, do not hesitate to ask. It will be my pleasure as long as it's not too long, such as a complete website or a long technical document, I tend to fall asleep reading those. LOL


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Danman1957 said:


> Jumbosailor,
> 
> Ce que Chuck a suggéré est de voir un atelier qui répare des outils électrique depuis longtemps, ils auront possiblement les brosses que tu recherche.
> Ils a aussi mentionné le groupe Français '' Les Copeaux ''
> ...


And what about Spanish/French or vice versa? :wink:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Jumbosailore said:


> Yes I have visited thee but I did not find anyone with the information that I need.
> thank you
> Paul


Paul, part of the problem with asking that question is that all the North American members would be unfamiliar with that model of router. Our power system here is 120 volt and 60 cycles. Yours is 230 volt and 50 cycles. Although the cycles aren't critical, the difference in voltage is critical. Therefore that model of router was probably never sold over here so none of us would know about it. I still suggest you look for an old power tool repair shop. They would be the most likely people able to help you. Our UK members (Angleterre) might be familiar with that model but none of them have responded.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I suspect he means one of these
https://www.ebay.com/p/Vintage-Stanley-Router-H39B-H-13-B-H13b/1333758358

If its that old, getting new brushes could match the cost the router.

Time to pension it off and buy a new one I think.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Even going back this far its still a "grandfathers" tool.
http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/28236-stanley-router-h39b-part-needed.html


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

My Spanish is not good enough, I can read and understand what I read but I am not fluent.


----------

